# Compalibitity?



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a 125 gal, that's good and cycled now(finally), thanks for your guys' help by the way. So here's what I want to stock and need some opinions. I've tried to do as much research as possible and here is what I'm thinking.

2 Jaguar both male
1 Green terror unsure of sex
2 black convicts 1 male 1 female, I know they breed like crazy
3 red snooks unsure of sex, but I think I have one male and two females
2 Dimidiochromis compressiceps I think male.
And for clean up I have a 3" tiger shovel nose catfish, after it gets about 6-10" I will be getting rid of it.

So with that being said how would they all mesh together? Don't be afraid to say you honest opinions.

Thanks.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Being mostly a Tanganyikan guy, I haven't kept any of the fish you are thinking about, except convicts. That said, what you have there looks like a fairly unorthodox stocking list to me. Since you say you have done as much research as possible, what was it that made you choose these fish as particularly well suited tank mates for your 125G?


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

Well from what I looked at they are categorized as new world or south American cichlids, unless I understood what I was reading. I really like red snooks, that article that you showed me, I didn't like the recommended tankmates, and my LFS did not offer those types. The gentleman at the FS recommended the others to be be good tank mates. But I would like somewhat of the same region of fish.

Again, I'm probably thinking about what I think look good and not really paying attention to a specific region.


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

The fish I listed besides the snooks and tiger shovel nose are not in tank, still at fish store and a couple of the others with a couple of friends who share the same hobby.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

redsnookmfer said:


> Again, I'm probably thinking about what I think look good and not really paying attention to a specific region.


That's what I thought you had done. For what it's worth, only Jaguar cichlids (_Parachromis managuensis_) and Convicts (_Amatitlania nigrofasciata_) are Central Americans like your Red Snooks (_Petenia splendida_). Green Terrors (Aequidens rivulatus) are South Americans (Pacific Side), and Dimidiochromis compressiceps are Old World Cichlids from Africa (Lake Malawi). If the dude at your fish store said they are from the same region, he either just meant the same planet, or we''d have to take is advice with a grain of salt 

That said, with the exception of the convicts all of the fish you are looking at are large predators. With some luck, they might hold each other at bay, and convicts are somewhat infamous for being able to hold their own against much larger fish - especially if they are breeding, which they are close to 100% of the time. That said, I doubt you would have to worry about too many fry surviving with those tank mates :lol:

Since I really know very little about large predatory cichlids I'll move your question to the Central America Forum for more input. That seems to be where your focus lies, and it is also where for folks who know best about these big bruisers tend to hang out


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay, sounds good.
Thanks fmueller.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Jaguar cichlids are huge predatory fish and with a pair of those your 125 gallon is pretty much fully stocked. Not that having a pair of those wouldn't be a great tank especially when they have fry..


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

Darkskies said:


> Jaguar cichlids are huge predatory fish and with a pair of those your 125 gallon is pretty much fully stocked. Not that having a pair of those wouldn't be a great tank especially when they have fry..


Okay, so I probably wont be taking those back, because I'd like to have more than two fish. I have 3 3-4" red snooks that i really like, anyone have any suggestions as tankmates for them?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Given that all three of these snooks are likely to grow over 12", you haven't got much space to work with. One fish that isn't too aggressive that I'd recommend looking at would be Hypsophrys nicaraguensis. They are quite colourful, and not particularly aggressive. I might also add in 6-8 Silver Dollars. For catfish I would go with some Pimodella catfish.


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

I will check out your recommendations, Thank you!


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

So I've decided to go with the snooks, the convicts and the pimodella, if I come across Hypsophrys nicaraguensis I may get some, if I do, how many should get? I have the three red bay snooks thinking about getting one more. I know the fish I have and may get get rather large so where should I stop?


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Man - too bad you're not nearby I have a mated pair of adult Nics I'm looking to get rid of this week


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

It's only a 4 hour flight to Dallas lol. Yeah I'd be interested, I'll be calling around today to see if anyone has any. By the way, since you have a breeding pair, what the easiest way to determine sex?


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Couldn't tell you how to tell as juvies - I can tell them apart easily now (though I don't know if it is a sex-linked dimorphism or just two different appearances to my two).

My male is a full inch or two larger and has reddish coloration on his fins, my female has a bright blue coloration to her head and upper body.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's a bad picture of them as juveniles - I can't tell them apart here like I can now:


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks, I just called around today and noone has any, I may just keep what I have currently and see how it goes. The jueves look nice and healthy BTW. Thanks for the input.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Well that pic was from 2010. They are at 6 inches or more now!


----------

